# BMQ-L Training Dates, 2012



## s30rp10n (30 Mar 2012)

Hey guys,

I'm new here and relatively new to the military. I'm just wondering what the earliest dates for BMQ-L would be this year. I would really love to be able to get my BMQ-L and my DP1 done this summer. I've been sending requests up the chain at my unit and they are saying that they can't find anything open right now that would be early enough. If I do get a last minute call to fill an open position, I'm just wondering where that may be. Thank you in advance.

Cheers


----------



## Shinobi (11 Apr 2012)

I'm in the exact same situation and have the same question. In terms of where it will be, if you live in southern Ontario like me then it will most likely be at Meaford. Hopefully we'll be able to get both courses done this summer and if anyone here knows any info or dates it would be great to hear some news.


----------



## 211RadOp (11 Apr 2012)

s30rp10n,

PRes ACISS DP1.0 schedule for this summer is:

Mod1 7 May - 6 Jul
25 Jun - 24 Aug (3 Serials)

Mod 2 7 Jul - 13 Jul
25 Aug - 31 Aug (3 Serials)

Min/Max loads 12/24 for each serial.

Can't help with BMQ-L dates.


----------



## kenmnuggas (11 Apr 2012)

For BMQ dates I've found periodic success on the CFLRS website, searching backwards from end of course ceremony dates. 
Periodically, (as is actually the case now) they'll update with a few months worth of upcoming courses. 
Exhibit A:
http://www.cflrs.forces.gc.ca/menu/cfc-ecc/dc-cd/index-eng.asp

Information may change, and these spots may already all be spoken for, caveat emptor etc etc


----------



## s30rp10n (15 Apr 2012)

Thanks for the info guys. I have the DP1 dates from the unit in my inbox, but thanks for putting them here for a quicker reference  I'm from NS is the thing, so I'm hoping some positions from out west may come up, as I'm pretty sure nothing is going on in Aldershot till the summer.


----------



## MJP (15 Apr 2012)

kenmnuggas said:
			
		

> For BMQ dates I've found periodic success on the CFLRS website, searching backwards from end of course ceremony dates.
> Periodically, (as is actually the case now) they'll update with a few months worth of upcoming courses.
> Exhibit A:
> http://www.cflrs.forces.gc.ca/menu/cfc-ecc/dc-cd/index-eng.asp
> ...



The CFLRS schedule does nothing for reservists...


----------

